# Dish upgrade. Poor picture TV2



## Mark_P (Aug 29, 2009)

Last week I had my 9 year old Dish 500 with 3800/2700 receivers upgraded to a 622DVR and they also installed a new Turbo HD Dish.

TV1 is a HDTV. TV2 is a SDTV. IMHO The picture on the TV2 with the OLD receiver was as good as it gets for SD. The old receiver used composite cables to the VCR then composite from the VCR into the TV. 

With the NEW dish and 622 receiver, TV2 now has poor picture quality. The color is poor and sometimes seems to bleed a little. My wife noticed the picture is not as good as with the old receiver. If my wife noticed, then I know we have a problem.

I did a forum search and didn't come up with much. The installer had TV2 set to cable ch. 73. I tried switching to AIR 21 but it made NO difference.

With the new install, the SD picture on my Hi Def TV improved over my old receiver. 

Shouldn't TV 2 have the same quality picture as my old 2700 receiver?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Most likely, the culprit is your TV's tuner. Many older TVs that have been more-or-less permanently on CH3 or CH4 for 10+ years often have PQ problems when the tuner tries to use another channel. Remember that you weren't previously using the tuner in the TV, but bypassing it and going direct with a Line-In. Dish's modulators are actually among the best I've seen, but you are limited to the quality of the tuner in the TV. If possible, hook a different TV up to that connection and I'll bet you'll see a difference.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Well with a dedicated IRD with composite cable you'll have much better PQ then sending it over coax from another room.
That's the trade off E* makes for their 'duo' capability.


----------



## johnnyponderosa (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree that the picture on TV2 should be at least as good as your legacy 2700. Because the "duo" receiver has to deliver signal to your second TV via coax cable, that's where the problem lies compared to the composite cables. Sometimes the TV gets overdriven with signal from duo receivers because the output for TV2 from the receiver is stronger than a normal TV-out type of signal because it is assumed you would be pushing the signal down long cable runs, and thru things like splitters and diplexers. If your cable run is not that long or runs directly to your second TV, try installing an attenuator (small barrel looking thing with male and female f-type fitting) at the back of the second TV. One of these should have come with the receiver. This will cut the signal down and possibly clean up you picture.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Depending on the distance, you could run RCA's to tv2. The other thing I would try would be hitting menu 6 1 5 and changing the modulator to a different channel. maybe try changing it cable to air and set the channel to 60 and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Have you tried changing the channel that the TV2 feed is modulated? Perhaps there is a digital OTA signal too close to the current channel causing interference. 

The RF output of a 622 is very strong. It's powerful enough to run an entire house closed circuit cable system. As mentioned above you can try an attenuator, especially if your TV 2 looks washed out. If it's snowy I bet there is "ingress" from an OTA signal. Changing the channel should clear that problem.


----------



## Mark_P (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't realize that the signal could be too strong. The cable from the dish to the splitter that is mounted out side is 7-8 ft. There is probably 45ft of cable from the splitter outside to the receiver on TV1. The cable from the splitter outside to TV2 is 30-35 ft. 

The installer must have taken the attenuator. I only found a phone line and composite cables left in the receiver box. :nono2:
I don't know if attenuators are all the same. Radio shack has a 75ohm 6db F-type plug. Would this work?

I have tried changing the modulator from cable 73 to air 21 but the picture quality didn't improve. For the heck of it I also tried cable 125 and the picture did get worse.

With the coax going straight in to the TV, some of the colors seem a little off. Bright colors like red and orange come out very bold and bleed.
Last night I ran the coax to the VCR, then VCR through composite cable to the TV. This took care of the bold bleeding colors but now the signal seems to be too weak. It reminds me of old analog basic cable. I can't try running composite cable from the receiver because TV1 is downstairs and TV2 is upstairs. It would have to go through the insulated outside wall and a floor.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Mark_P said:


> I have tried changing the modulator from cable 73 to air 21 but the picture quality didn't improve.


Just for future reference, cable 73 and air 21 are more or less the same frequency, so changing that isn't going to effect most situations as the problem is usually a particular range of frequencies rather than the channel number itself.

One thing you may want to try is running coax from the home distribution port on the receiver to the back of the tv at tv1 and see if it gets the same picture issues.


----------



## aaronwt6 (Feb 25, 2005)

Mark P,

You may want to try several different channels on the TV2 output. I frequently have to try 5 or more channels on an install to get a good picutre. The 2nd TV output on the duo receivers is very prone to outside interference. Another option you have is to get a wireless A/V sender for TV2 although I'm not sure how much those cost. If you have another TV, try hooking it up temporarily and see if it has the same issue.

I assume the installer used diplexers to backfeed the 2nd room out of the same cable? You could also have a faulty diplexer. There would be two of these in line. 1 directly behind the receiver and another outside where TV2 splits off.


----------

